# how to get soap to lather



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm pleased with my homemade liquid hand soap but would like it better if I could get a little lather/suds. Is there anything I can add to it for suds? thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have no experience with making liquid soap; but in cold process soap, Castor oil adds suds. Whan making cold process or hot process soap, I sometimes add sugar to my water and stir to dissolve before adding the lye. I usually use about 1 tsp. per pound of oils. Hope this helps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Coconut & Palm Kernel oil will add large bubble lather.

Castor Oil (like other high oleic oils) will add a smoother, smaller, creamier lather.


----------



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

linn said:


> I have no experience with making liquid soap; but in cold process soap, Castor oil adds suds. Whan making cold process or hot process soap, I sometimes add sugar to my water and stir to dissolve before adding the lye. I usually use about 1 tsp. per pound of oils. Hope this helps.


linn - I could have wrote this word for word.  gran - If you try adding sugar, make sure you dissolve it into your liquid BEFORE adding the lye otherwise it won't dissolve.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, you get a solid disk on the bottom of your lye container. Another soaper recommends making a heavy sugar syrup and storing it in the frig. Then he adds a teaspoon of that to the lye water.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

...remember also that what HUGE lather we are used to in commercial soaps isn't necessarily the best for your skin...


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

How much castor oil to add? We have hard water so no suds with soap at all. I make oatmeal & honey goats milk soap. It is wonderful for our skin but would like a little lather if possible.

Marie


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i like something like 17%-18% percent coconut and 4%-5% castor oil.


----------

